# internet explorer 5.5 download



## kraddler2003 (Dec 23, 2002)

i have a older laptop without a cd-rom..i have windows 95 installed with aol 6.0..i had downloaded internet explorer 5.5 awhile back..recently i had accidently removed explorer 5.5 and set it back to 3.0..when i went to microsoft it had stopped download support for internet explorer 5.5..where can i get it?taking in mind i dont have a cd-rom..i know aol cd,s have it ..but i cant go that route..where can i download explorer 5.5??


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

do you have your Windows disk,maybe you could copy it from there. I assume you don't want to upgrade to 6.0?


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

sorry ,i guess that version is not on the disk,correct?
anyway,here.
http://www1.sympatico.ca/help/Software/IE55.html


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

Heck, why settle for just 5.5?

http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Try here. for Internet Explorer 5.5 .

http://www.cnet.com/internet/0,10000,0-3774-7-2126298,00.html


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

franca, if you click that link, it does say its for IE5.5, but then when you go to the download page, its IE6.

kraddler2003: Thats because microsoft have made it no longer available for download. See this:



> Internet Explorer 5.5 Service Pack 2 (SP2) has now entered the Extended Support phase of the Windows Desktop Product LifeCycle Policies.
> 
> When a version of Internet Explorer enters the Extended Support phase, this means the browser version will no longer be available to download, but will continue to receive no-charge security updates until the end of the Extended Support period.
> 
> For Internet Explorer 5.5 SP2, the end of the no-charge support period is December 31, 2003. Security updates will continue to be available to current Internet Explorer 5.5 SP2 users until the end of this no-charge support period.


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/support/ie55exsupport.asp

The reason I found out, is I had some trouble with the pc's this weekend, and lost IE5.5, amongst other things. Have 6.0 now 

Regards

eddie


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

So if i lost my 5.5 SP2, i would not be able to download IE6, i have Windows 95, so i guess i would have to find another browser, right ?


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

franca, why don't you d/l it and save it for when you might need it.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

franca:

If you go to Windows Explorer, and navigate to c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer

There you will find the exe file you need to save. ie5setup.exe is version 5.5. Check by rightclicking on it, and choose Properties. Then, you can save that to a floppy.

Of couse, you may want to back up all your Favourites, just in case.

eddie


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

It's really not a good idea to use an old, unsupported version of Internet Explorer. Microsoft has stopped providing security fixes, and your computer and data could be compromised. 

You also face many future obstacles with a computer without a CD-ROM. You can't install much software, and you certainly can't reinstall an operating system.

Newer laptops that come with CD-ROM drives and the hardware required to run the latest browser are not that expensive.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks eddie 5659, did what you suggested.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

I agree casey 820, but when it's all you have, what can you do ? .

I will take the chance, 

Maybe it,s time to up-grade.

But i like what i have & have had no probs .


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

ie5setup.exe is only the setup file. It only initializes the rest of a large download. If the rest of the download isn't available later, it won't work.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Windows 95 and IE6 don't mix


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

DVOM: you're right, my brain must have been somewhere else 

I have found this:

http://www.stanford.edu/group/itss/ess/pc/ie.html

But, as DVOM mentioned, if its not available for downlaod from Microsoft, then it may be a mute subject.

And, as I mentioned a bit back, its entered its Extended Support phase of the Windows Desktop Product LifeCycle Policies.

eddie


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Found this, may help.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/default.asp


----------



## JayT (Apr 15, 2003)

Many people still like IE 5.5. I personally like 6.0 SP1, but it's all a matter of preference. If you really want IE 5.5 (it is BIG download) you can find it at:

http://helpdesk.uvic.ca/how-to/support/win95/msiexpl.html


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Thanks Jay T, appreciated.


----------



## alfablue (Jun 19, 2003)

i am trying to get back to IE 5.5 because there are annoying problemns with IE6 (i think caused by the latest updates) with showing pictures. Quite often these wont load until i right click and select "show picture". There is an MS article on the problem

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...kb;en-us;283807

but their suggested fixes don't work, so i want to go back to 5.5 till they fix it. On another forum i was told XP and IE6 have compatability problems! Ironic considering MS's (legal) problems with integrating IE and Windows!


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

The following site has a full version download of IE 5.5 SP2. Not just the setup file... The full version. The server is really slooow, but it does get there eventually. After that you have it on file whenever you want it.

http://helpdesk.uvic.ca/how-to/support/win95/msiexpl.html

Regards - Ray


----------



## alfablue (Jun 19, 2003)

chhers Ray!


----------



## vagabond (Jul 18, 2003)

Someone else offered this link a little earlier, but I wanted to re-post it with the further explanation that the site provides downloads for almost ALL old versions of IE.

http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit

I've just downloaded 5.5 SP2 -- and it went much faster than other sites I've tried. It's 84 MB and still takes a long time -- about 10 minutes with DSL, and obviously a LOT longer with slower access. NOTE that this is the "exe" file, which is supposed to be fully self-contained and not require a connection to the internet to complete installation -- which I'd think would be important, since Microsoft no longer supports this version and therefore won't perform any on-line installation functions. I imagine you could get really messed-up, downloading only the 499KB "setup" file and trying to install using just that...

I can't vouch that the actual installation will go okay -- I just downloaded the file to a desktop folder, to have available if-and-when I need it But the site is certainly worth checking-out, for anyone needing old browsers...

vagabond


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I had IE5.5sp2, but Microsoft stopped supporting it, so I ditched it for Opera 7.1, best decision I`ve made for a browser, no script errors, or errors of any kind so far (3mos), and small dl 12mb, and loads pgs faster on my machine than IE. The one I downloaded was the free one, which does have a small add banner at the top, (doesn`t bother me at all, adds are everywhere anymore anyway. I think browsers act differently on diff machines because of power profiles differ, but on mine Opera made me throw IE out the window. Good luck with your problem.

Regards
Mike Peters


----------

